# Decisions, decisions - next week, beach holiday -where?



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It doesn't look as though the Côte de Galles is going to get any more summer and we don't want to risk the non-appearance of an Indian one.

Plus, the sea is only 16°C here which is just about tolerable but when there is a breeze (read inevitable half-gale) the getting in and out is a trial.

So last night on the spur of the moment we booked Dover-Calais outward next Wednesday 2nd Sept for a trip of just over two weeks.

Dilemma.

Do we head straight down to the Med (around Beziers?) or do we hit the Atlantic around Bordeaux?

We have done the coast from Brittany down towards La Rochelle but suspect that the weather will not be quite so dependable (or the sea as warm!) as the Med coast.

It is a long hike down to the Med but as we have only a couple of weeks don't mind using the Péage.

Now, we don't hammer along at max speed, preferring to pootle at about 65mph. 
Any idea of the time for the journey from Calais to Beziers?
Monsieur Michelin always seems to be optimistic!
I note that he wants to take us on the Paris Périphérique, which has a fearsome reputation!

I await with baited breath all the useful suggestions that will flood my way!


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Pippin,
In my experience you cannot rely on the weather on the West coast, even as far down as Biarritz. When it is good it can be very good BUT we have had a few wet holidays on that coast and have ended up cutting across to the Med where the sun shone! We had a fine month on the Med. coast last September, although it did feel as though some places were shutting down after the season. So on balance I'd look at the forecast and then probably opt for the Med!
Only my experience.
No idea about travel times, we always take our time, its all part of the holiday.
Brian


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree the Med would be more reliable weather wise but watch out for the wind.

If you don't mind the Autoroutes then Calais - Reims - Troyes - Macon - Lyon and straight South to the bottom and turn right or left. Lots of great places. Early Sept you will be past peak season so a little quieter and cheaper on the sites with space in the Aires. Depending on what time you disembark at Calais try to do 350 miles on first day. That will get you around Lyon. North or South of Lyon there are a number of places to stay the night (off the Autoroute) then a decent days drive to the Med - about 250 miles. We have done it in 16 hours driving to Antibes thats an average of 43 MPH driving time (700 miles)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we are heading down to sw france tomorrow evening the weather is no looking to bad for the next 2 weeks most days in the high 20's and low 30's with 2 days of rain see here
chapter


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We are setting off down to Provence 7th September but as we are both retired we will take about a week to get there. If we like a place we stay another night and explore. We are going to Maussane les Alpilles, east of Avignon. It is a lovely area. We will stay there 2 weeks and come back up the west side of France. It's a hard life for us oldies!
have a good break.
Bob


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi, we are setting off on sunday, as we are that old ?? we are going to take 3 months, so we will be chasing the sun and following our noses, who knows where it will lead.
tomnjune & zac   :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, it is Bank Holiday weekend and la Costa Galés is true to form.

A walk on the playa this afternoon involved hats, gloves and hooded jackets.

I feel sorry for all the holidaymakers here in Wales - the forecast is dreadful for the weekend and next week.

Getting closer to that Wednesday evening ferry.

Any more suggestions as to whether to head for the French Med coast (and route) or down the Atlantic coast to Bordeaux?

Am desperate some warm sand, sun and sea. 
(Don't get the s*x anymore anyway!)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got back and weather was fantastic but that was more inland than at coast. Place on the beach or 3 mins walk for us was St Vincent Sur Jard. The aire is 5 Euros a night with 2 for water and hook up for an hour if desperate. The sea was warm enough for me to go in (and am big wuss in warm water dept) and bigish waves for a bit of body boarding. Beach was totally empty until tide came in then about a dozen groups appeared by magic (locals know the tide times). I am going to put it on database along with the other 10 we used! Most of Aires now are 5 Eurines and not free! The french leave 10 mins before the woman comes round at 9am and then come back at 10.30 when she has been and gone - staggering really.

The Aire is quite busy holds 20 and was very quiet except for a funfair which opened 8.30 till 11 which was ideal for our sprogs but this is moving on as of end of August. Lovely trip down through Loire Valley. We haven't seen many Brits at all this year down there. 

Also an Aire at St Hilaire but that was very full and a good 15 mins walk to beach.

Just collecting my thoughts so will post some more later ....
Greenie


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Head for the Med much warmer try Les Tamaris Frontignan Plage ACSI 1196 stayed there in April super site.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Lovely trip down through Loire Valley. We haven't seen many Brits at all this year down there.
> 
> Greenie


Hi Greenie, welcome back.

Did you manage to inflict any chateaux or other culture on your offspring after all? We're off to the Loire Valley next week and are hoping to fit in a few.

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh fantastic Chris it was truly lovely and we spent a third of what we spent last year due to taking most food with us including UHT milk so meant did not go into supermarkets so often which think is the key. We went to one about 4 hours south of Calais on way back at Chateau de La Ferte - at Saint Aubin - flipping gorgeous and it had a farm at the back with houge rabbits and a carriage from the Orient Express.

We only had a couple of hours to look round it due to having to set off back to Calais but left boys in bed and we went at 10am - so the ABC tour was just A B C tour. 

It felt all grand walking down steps where 2 centuries ago dignitaries would have done the same in their grand outfits. 

There was a room with wedding dresses used through out the decades too but you could only look and not go in - think they were fragile.

It was the only one managed to get to but went to Futurescope and Puy du Fou which was really good. Wouldn't go to Futurescope again but defo Puy. The aire at both was good although Puy was about half mile away about 15 mins walk a bit uphill. We stayed 2 nights at both for 5 euros each due to lazy bods not getting up in a morning. They were on holiday.

The weather was truly wonderful which compared to last year 35 degrees for 2 days.

Greenie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Just back from a few weeks around the Vendee/La Rochelle/Venise Vert. Temperatures in the low 30's inland, sea nice and warm on the coast but I would agree that you need to go south young man for reliable weather in September.
As a footnote we were swimming in a warm (ish) sea on the beach at Calais a few days ago  

Pete


----------

